# Printer Driver Canon MP520



## kevcott9 (Dec 25, 2008)

I've installed the driver for above. I can't find it when using "Select a driver to use" or "Other".

I've installed gutenprint drive for MP500 and it seems to do everything except print the contents. What is Gutenprint?


----------

